# Anyone Look At Timp Recently?



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone Look At Timp Recently? My office building window faces directly at Timp. It looks gorgeous out there! So many awesome colors! Too bad it will be covered in mounds of snow in a few weeks. This is definitely my favorite time of year. Now if I can just get an elk in the freezer...


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Probably will get covered tonight. Timp is an awesome peak for sure though.


----------

